# My coondogs!



## Arrow3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Man I had some good ones....Here are some pics from through my last years of competition and pleasure coon hunting.

These first two pics are Ch. Nite Ch Bad luck Red boy Tyson.  Tyson's stomach twisted before I could finish him on out. Tyson was as good looking english redtick as they came...He was a GET YONDER dog that would sometimes go too far to get treed.












Next is Nite Ch Wallens Creek Flirt....Flirt was by far the best dog I ever owned...She was a little older when I bought her (7 yo)...She had 3 wins to GR Nite...Theres no telling how many times she made "power house" dogs look foolish...I hunted her right up to her death at 12 years old.






Next is 3 good hounds that I owned all at one time...The dog on the left is Gr Ch.. Nite Ch Hartime Fancy...Fancy was the dam of the NKC world champ one year...In the middle is my "Fireman" dog that just died a couple weeks back...He was a direct son of Michigan Swamp rooster...He never was much of a competition dog but I did win a couple PKC hunts with him.  On the right is Gr. CH Nite Ch Dark blue screaming screwdriver..I heard at one time that Screwdriver had sired the youngest quad grand dog in UKC history...Not sure if that still stands...Screwdriver was the quickest starting blue dog ive ever seen...We trained him with my Flirt female...He was a very quick tree dog at 10 months old..






This was Long Creek Red Ruby..I bought Ruby out of Alabama after flirt died...Ruby was a heck of a tree dog...I think when I sold her she had 4 second place wins and a 3rd...just couldnt get that first with her.
She was a BIG blocky female with a male dog voice.






This last picture is me with world famous Michigan Swamp Rooster when Wyatt Wright III owned him...We did some dog trading and we bred a couple different femals to rooster.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 17, 2009)

Good looking hounds!


----------



## carabrook (Feb 17, 2009)

so whys a night hunter like you spending all your time on weekends fooling with rabbit dogs? Good looking dogs arrow


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 17, 2009)

carabrook said:


> so whys a night hunter like you spending all your time on weekends fooling with rabbit dogs? Good looking dogs arrow



I gave all that up man...Too expensive...Not enough places to hunt anymore...I enjoyed it though.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 17, 2009)

good looking hounds..


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 17, 2009)

Good lookin' hounds.  How long did you own Screwdriver?

About time to get you another hound ain't it B?  I could use another hunting buddy......


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Good lookin' hounds.  How long did you own Screwdriver?
> 
> About time to get you another hound ain't it B?  I could use another hunting buddy......



I co-owned him with a buddy of mine from High School named Alan Bridges....I sold my half back to Alan when screwdriver was about 6.....Alan kept him till he died at 11 I think.

No more coon hunting for me...Unless its just a pleasure hunt or two...


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> good looking hounds..



Everytime you went with me we were treed within 5minutes...


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Quad Grand record still holds.  I heard he was the youngest bluetick to be grnitech grch but I'm not sure.  He was 18 months and 6 days old if I remember correct.
Ruger was killed when he just turned 3 years old but he did produce one outstanding liter.
The 3rd place overall winner of the winter classics is out of my old female which is out of screwdriver.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 15, 2009)

caseyjonespoole said:


> I'm pretty sure the Quad Grand record still holds.  I heard he was the youngest bluetick to be grnitech grch but I'm not sure.  He was 18 months and 6 days old if I remember correct.
> Ruger was killed when he just turned 3 years old but he did produce one outstanding liter.
> The 3rd place overall winner of the winter classics is out of my old female which is out of screwdriver.




Id love to know if the record still holds....


----------



## holler tree (Oct 15, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> good looking hounds..



x2. gotta love them english dogs that is if you like to see a coon when you get there.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 15, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Id love to know if the record still holds....



Blue Steel Ruger is the dog out of Screwdriver that made quad grand.  I put a few wins on him.  He was a little tight on track but  SUPER fast to hit the tree.  He'd throw that hard locate and you could put him on paper before he got it all out.  He got killed way too young.  A pup out of him also made quad grand.  A female pup out of him lacks some field trial win and she'll be quad grand.

Here's an older picture of him and my uncle Tony Poole.  

http://www.bluetickbreedersofamerica.com/hunt_results/CenGA.html


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 16, 2009)

poolecw said:


> Blue Steel Ruger is the dog out of Screwdriver that made quad grand.  I put a few wins on him.  He was a little tight on track but  SUPER fast to hit the tree.  He'd throw that hard locate and you could put him on paper before he got it all out.  He got killed way too young.  A pup out of him also made quad grand.  A female pup out of him lacks some field trial win and she'll be quad grand.
> 
> Here's an older picture of him and my uncle Tony Poole.
> 
> http://www.bluetickbreedersofamerica.com/hunt_results/CenGA.html



Good deal!!   Screwdriver was also a VERY fast tree dog that threw one heck of a locate...Glad to know something that I trained and campaigned  made an impact...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2009)

Fine lookin hounds man. Got me a blue dog comin tomorrow, i reckon i'll get back into it.


----------



## fishfinder1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thems some fine lookin hounds.


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 16, 2009)

Good dogs you had there Brother.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 16, 2009)

holler tree said:


> x2. gotta love them english dogs that is if you like to see a coon when you get there.



The best ones I ever had were all english....


----------



## Arrow3 (May 6, 2014)

Good memories here!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 6, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> Good memories here!


Yeah your kinda wanting another one aint ya? It never leaves you. Youll have one one day


----------



## Arrow3 (May 8, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie. I had a guy track me down from Mississippi this week wanting info on Tyson. We talked for an hour and it kinda made me want an English pup. But I'd rather stay married.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 8, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I had a guy track me down from Mississippi this week wanting info on Tyson. We talked for an hour and it kinda made me want an English pup. But I'd rather stay married.



My wife is upset because I got out of coon hunting a few years back....she liked to go.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 8, 2014)

fulldraw74 said:


> My wife is upset because I got out of coon hunting a few years back....she liked to go.



I can assure you mine wouldn't.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 9, 2014)

Get her the puppy and problem is solved


----------



## Arrow3 (May 24, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah your kinda wanting another one aint ya? It never leaves you. Youll have one one day



You must be able to see the future


----------



## GA DAWG (May 24, 2016)

Yes I do haha. I need to come down there when fall hits again. We will go to BF grant or somewhere. I use to hunt it a lot before they cut all the timber. We may still tree a few though.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 25, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Yes I do haha. I need to come down there when fall hits again. We will go to BF grant or somewhere. I use to hunt it a lot before they cut all the timber. We may still tree a few though.



Heck yeah. Let's do it!


----------



## coonhunter (May 26, 2016)

I saw Tyson in a pedigree the other day of a big time dog but I cant remember which it was .you should have come over to Bowman Saturday night had a good crowd Jim Cabaniss was there I got to thinking about the old PKC hunts we had you had Tyson Jim had Pokey and I had Big Gun we had good times.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 30, 2016)

coonhunter said:


> I saw Tyson in a pedigree the other day of a big time dog but I cant remember which it was .you should have come over to Bowman Saturday night had a good crowd Jim Cabaniss was there I got to thinking about the old PKC hunts we had you had Tyson Jim had Pokey and I had Big Gun we had good times.



Yep Tyson is in a lot of big name dogs thanks to him reproducing Paul Prince's Oconee River Queen dog. She turned out to be one heck of a reproducer.  

I'll be hitting the hunts more and more as my female gets older and better. I have put her in 2 ukc hunts so far and have two 2nd place wins on her. 

Shoot me a pm when you get a chance to remind me who you are. It's probably been close to 15 years since I hit those hunts regular and my mind needs reminders haha


----------



## coonhunter (May 30, 2016)

Mike Fleming


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 2, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> You must be able to see the future




I was going to say, how's that "I quit all that coon hunting" working out for you?    


And you're still married


----------



## Codyray91 (Jul 7, 2016)

Good looking English hounds


----------



## William McDaniel (Jul 31, 2016)

Did the Ruger dog yall were talking about wind up with Kerry Rooks back in the day?


----------

